# Ugliest Bike Of All Time



## Steve's Dad

My vote goes for the CZ 175.

What are your choices?


----------



## Andy Tims

It's no beauty granted - but have you not seen those Gold Wings?


----------



## BondandBigM

Only in America :lol:


----------



## in_denial

Italy and V8 - not normally a combination you would associate with ugly, but..... :shocking:










-- Tim


----------



## PhilM

No joke but that looks like a cow with wheels .... probably not helped by the colour scheme...


----------



## unlcky alf

Edwina Currie ?

I'll get me coat..........


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## mach 0.0013137

There are those who would think this ugly, personally I think it has charm B)


----------



## Silver Hawk

Always thought these were rather ugly.


----------



## MarkF

I very much like the CZ 

I don't much like "modern" bikes from the late 1980's particularly the all-enclosed look that was popular at the time. This being, IMO, the worst offender.


----------



## pg tips

electrics won't catch on if they look like this


----------



## jaslfc5

i like the cz but i would the first bike i ever went on was a jawa 350 .

but i hate gold wings ,pan europeans ,dauvilles they are dull lifeless bikes and usually riden by very dull people .


----------



## sparkyhx

pg tips said:


> electrics won't catch on if they look like this


I Like that


----------



## Steve's Dad

What were they thinking?!?!??


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Steve said:


> What were they thinking?!?!??


Reminds me of a chopped BSA Bantam I tried in 73, I never got to actually ride the `orrible thing as it wouldn`t start


----------



## mach 0.0013137

potz said:


> You had one of those as well :lol:
> 
> That was my first bike ever - with a 350 engine in it ... black with red flames on the tank. Must have been around '79.


I didn`t own it (never been a fan of chops) it belonged to one of the guys I shared a squat with, a somewhat unpleasent individual called Geoff who probably went on to engage in various `dodgy` activities :tommy:


----------



## MarkF

Steve's dad, the Fantic is ace, one of of my all time faves, I would have killed for one at 16.

Right, next, third time lucky


----------



## chris l

Velocette LE (Little Engine)


----------



## thunderbolt

Has to be this one. :lol:










Or maybe this...

1957 Aermacchi Chimera


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## thunderbolt

BondandBigM said:


>


Fot the wuck? :bad:


----------



## BondandBigM

If you have the ugly bike you don't want to ride what about an ugly truck to cart it about in :lol: :lol:


----------



## Defender

It has to be this: -

http://www.victorymotorcycles.co.uk/arlen_...ion_street.html

The standard version is bad enough, but this just takes the biscuit!

Can't understand why anybody would a extra for this pile of poo?

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## unlcky alf

Defender said:


> It has to be this: -
> 
> http://www.victorymotorcycles.co.uk/arlen_...ion_street.html
> 
> The standard version is bad enough, but this just takes the biscuit!
> 
> Can't understand why anybody would a extra for this pile of poo?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender.


Interesting proportions, looks like Robbie Coltrane in ballet pumps


----------



## marmisto

i would have sold my gran for the fantic, i borrowed a cz and wrecked it - both had loads more chutzpah than all the anodyne plastic coated rubbish today - and don't get me started on fatty davidsons!!!


----------

